# My very first MAC Haul!!  Now addicted....



## ElvenEyes (Jan 5, 2011)

I am so excited! I bought everything online.  This is order 1, 2 and 3.  3 more orders have yet to come, which will include items from the Peacocky line.  What do I love most?  All of it!  And the fact that everything is a perfect colour for me and I didn't have to go into a store to pick it out.  I want to soon, but for now, this is working fabulous.  Also a mix of Sigma and Mac brushes, which I adore. I am in love with MAC!! Can you tell I love pink?  Sorry if the lighting is not good, but it is cloudy today and I am new at photographing hauls!


----------



## MAC'sMyBF (Jan 5, 2011)

O la la, love the haul, welcome to Makeupholics Anonymous!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jan 5, 2011)

Thank you!  I love it all and just did a 15 eye shadow palette today so that is now on its way, too!  So addicting....


----------



## MacPrincess2722 (Jan 6, 2011)

Fantastic haul!! Enjoy your goodies


----------



## geeko (Jan 6, 2011)

Awesome haul! Enjoy your new goodies. i'm envious of them


----------



## LILYisatig3r (Jan 6, 2011)

ahhh im jealous ha. i wish i could afford to do a haul. i'm doing a mini one today but it definitely pales in comparison ha. how much did this all cost you?!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jan 6, 2011)

LILYisatig3r said:


> ahhh im jealous ha. i wish i could afford to do a haul. i'm doing a mini one today but it definitely pales in comparison ha. how much did this all cost you?!


	I don't even know or want to know, especially since I am still hauling. lol  I had an inheritance check and decided to treat myself to new makeup, bags, as well as a lovely Coach order.  Merry Christmas to me!  I see hauls like this as a once a year mega thing and then an occasional pick up some items as the year progresses. I love MAC blushes.  I am so tired of scraping my Revlon to get some colour and one slight sweep of MAC across my cheek gives me colour all day long.  And how I love my brushes!  And lippies....all of it!  I can't wait until my Peacocky items arrive, as well as my very first 15 colour MAC palette.  Woot!


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jan 6, 2011)

Awesome haul! I mean... Really awesome!  I'm drooling over all the new brushes!


----------



## XicanaQueen (Jan 6, 2011)

Very Nice Haul!! I also can't wait until my black boxes arrive


----------



## rjsmom84 (Jan 6, 2011)

Great haul! Be careful though. Hauling truly is addictive. Once you get started it's really hard to stop.


----------



## MatryoshkaDoll (Jan 6, 2011)

Great Haul!  Where is that compact with the girl on the cover from?  It's so cute!


----------



## couturesista (Jan 6, 2011)

worthy Haul! Enjoy!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jan 6, 2011)

The compact is actually a compact mirror and pop up brush that I bought off of Amazon!  Cute for the purse!  And yes, hauls are very addictive. I am lucky that my makeup was old and time to replace a lot of stuff, plus Revlon had dropped my blush line and colour and it is a Christmas present of sorts, so I had good excuses!  The bad thing is that I am now begging hubby to bring me to my first MAC store so I can see what colour I am (NW15 or NW20 I believe, as I am very fair-skinned w/pink undertones) and I would want to haul back more!!   Hehehe..


----------



## singer92286 (Jan 7, 2011)

awesome haul!!!!

  	thanks for sharing


----------



## yasmin1983 (Jan 10, 2011)

Man you have done some awesome hauls! Im totally jealous lol

  	I love Mac blushes too. I sometimes veer off the MAC road and always end up back with MAC


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jan 10, 2011)

yasmin1983 said:


> Man you have done some awesome hauls! Im totally jealous lol
> 
> I love Mac blushes too. I sometimes veer off the MAC road and always end up back with MAC


	Today I am wearing Pink Swoon for the first time and love it. I love that I can wear many MAC blushes yet hardly any from other department store lines.  Clinique and Estee Lauder always look too orange on me or too bright.  I usually end up with Maybelline or Revlon, but they wear off too fast.  Now I am pink and cute all day long.


----------



## myluckypenny (Jan 10, 2011)

Man, I'm so envious of your first haul!  Mine consisted of 2 brushes, a fluidline, 3 e/s and a 12 pan palette... and I thought that was jumping head first into it!  =P


----------



## makeupforever25 (Jan 10, 2011)

Awesome haul...totally jealous lol


----------



## Aelya (Jan 17, 2011)

For your very first MAC haul is so impressive !!
  	god all your brush :O


----------



## dani623 (Jan 18, 2011)

Very nice haul - I love all the pink!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jan 18, 2011)

Wow! Your haul is so amazing!!! Everything is just so drool worthy!


----------



## makeupgirlie (Jan 18, 2011)

wow! awesome haul!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jan 18, 2011)

Thank you!  It has been two weeks now since this haul and I think I have used everything at least once! I am in love with MAC!!


----------



## dixie (Jan 19, 2011)

*OH. MY. GOSH! * How fun is that?!  You got some great stuff!!  I keep hearing about Pink Swoon on YouTube and have been wanting to get it, so I'm really glad to hear how happy you are with it.  Good for you for treating yourself.  Can't wait to hear about your other shipment(s)!


----------



## vintageroses (Jan 19, 2011)

oooh! nice!  enjoy them! haha you're hooked now! Just like all of us. LOL!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jan 19, 2011)

Yep, totally addicted!  I've gone from not owning a single MAC anything to a ridiculous amount in just a few weeks (I now have 26 lipsticks, not including glosses, cremesheens and other brands), etc. !!  I spent part of the day pulling things out of drawers and turning them into makeup spillover storage.  Hehehe...  Now to find a place for my socks....


----------



## mercy210 (Jan 21, 2011)

WOW!! I'm saving my pennies (HA! yea right make that quarters) so that I can do a haul this good one day!


----------



## jujubot (Jan 21, 2011)

Great haul!  Look at those lovely brushes!


----------



## commandolando (Jan 25, 2011)

Amazing! I can't believe you bought everything at once...!


----------



## M!$$_BLinG (Feb 1, 2011)

Oh My GOD .... >_< my eyes 
  	mega haul and i LOVE


----------

